# New filter question



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

So I decided to change my 10g tank from under gravel to a power filter... I'm slowly going planted so it seemed like a better for that. I went and got a filter for a 5-20 gal and put it in the tank, and turned it on so the filter can cycle. I'm not going to remove the gravel or anything, just going to pull the stack off the under gravel and fill the hole in... mite even make a good place to stick a piece of driftwood or a plant in later.

my question is how long should I keep the under gravel running for? and would adding some nutrafin cycle help? or hurt? (I didn't buy it... it came with the filter)

oh and the tank is stocked with 2 bettas and a small patch of moss... lfs was sold out of plats or there would be more.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

It shouldn't be an issue turning the ug filter off. The bb won't be destroyed as your not removing any of the gravel they colonize. Just keep an eye on your water params to be sure.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

ya thats kinda what I thought. I'm still going to wait 48 hours to let the filter get a head start.


----------

